# Need help in Quincy ca



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

HI there!
I live in a little community near Quincy CA. We are in deseperate need of a new snow plow truck. The one we have is a late 60s model and they no longer make parts for it. I am on our road association and we are lacking funds for a new plow. I was wondering if anyone knew anybody around the area that would be willing to donate or sell a snow plow truck cheap to our association. We have steep roads and they are all dirt. I am trying every avenue to help our community and thought his might be a great place to reach out to. If I’m wrong I’m sorry to waste everyone’s time. Thanks for any and all help!!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

payuplowred:payup. where's the popcorn eating emogi?
What size truck? Type of plow? wing?
What's your budget?
Why didn't you have some sort of plan to replace it?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> payuplowred:payup. where's the popcorn eating emogi?
> What size truck? Type of plow? wing?
> What's your budget?
> Why didn't you have some sort of plan to replace it?


Good questions. 
Also, how much snow do you get annually, how many miles of road and typical snow event? 
There are also some municipal threads on this site.


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

jonniesmooth said:


> payuplowred:payup. where's the popcorn eating emogi?
> What size truck? Type of plow? wing?
> What's your budget?
> Why didn't you have some sort of plan to replace it?


Hi! It's a large dump truck with a plow on front possibly a 3ton or 5 ton, not sure what type of plow or wing. Our budget is low, maybe around 5,000. I am new to the road association and have been working with them to get issues solved this one being one of many. I don't anything about plows so I'm not able to answer all those questions. Sorry! And our roads are about 2.5 miles. We get about 5 feet average max 8feet. For instance right now we are in the middle of a storm and got 4 feet the other day and another 2 last night and another 2 is suppose to come tonight. Our roads are fairly narrow. And what are the municipal threads for? We are private roads the county doesn't maintain them so they are no help to us.


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

Part of the problem too with our budget is there are several people that owe large amounts in very past due homeowner fees. So that has hurt our budget and what we do have is constantly spent in fixing this old plow and our grader and then watering the roads in summer and grading the roads and cleaning them up.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Not much road, but you get a lot of snow.
With that budget its going to be difficult to find something reliable .
As for the home owners not paying, bury their driveways. When they can't get out, they'll pay up.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Why not just hire a contractor to plow your roads? Seems more economical. And again, show no mercy to the deadbeats.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Who runs the truck currently?

What is the truck make/model, what plow make/model and what parts are you trying to get? Plow parts or truck parts?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, with that much snow at a time, we may need to get Connor on this. Truck mounted blower seems right up their alley for need, if course not price. 

I like the idea of hiring it done. Call a meeting, discuss it, vote. Only paid members get to vote. 
If you don't join, we plow you in, and you're on your own.
Payments due before the season starts. Punitive late fees apply as time goes on.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

a 4 foot snow storm??...you need a sicard with a blower


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

This would be right up your alley. 
rmn.craigslist.org/hvo/d/1991-ford-4-4-plow-truck/6502340587.html


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

jonniesmooth said:


> This would be right up your alley.
> rmn.craigslist.org/hvo/d/1991-ford-4-4-plow-truck/6502340587.html


Better link below

https://rmn.craigslist.org/hvo/d/1991-ford-4-4-plow-truck/6502340587.html


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

This whole thread just strikes me wrong. "Hey, we're broke and need a plow truck. Will one of you donate one to us"???

It's like being in a bar and having someone ask you to by them a drink. If I wanted to buy you a drink, I'd offer you one. An entire HOA can't afford a single plow truck? Nobody gave me any of my equipment. I had to buy my own and work my ass off to add more.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

JustJeff said:


> This whole thread just strikes me wrong. "Hey, we're broke and need a plow truck. Will one of you donate one to us"???
> 
> It's like being in a bar and having someone ask you to by them a drink. If I wanted to buy you a drink, I'd offer you one. An entire HOA can't afford a single plow truck? Nobody gave me any of my equipment. I had to buy my own and work my ass off to add more.


Well,I was trying to be nice, and helpful. That's why I wanted the popcorn emoji.
He's from California, I was giving him the benefit of the doubt.
I have to admit, that even though I have friends there, when I hear someone is from there, my first thoughts are Berkeley and San Francisco and illegals and socialists. And people who are generally out of touch with reality.
And even though I have those thoughts, I still would like to help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jonniesmooth said:


> Better link below
> 
> https://rmn.craigslist.org/hvo/d/1991-ford-4-4-plow-truck/6502340587.html


That's a pretty cool plow truck.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/13492/item/town-of-florida-ny-13492-82466

The donation thing is not going to go over well with the Members. The HOA should have judgement on the HO that don't want to pay.

Check your local municipality's for auctions like the link above. The Truck you have is old but don't have to be impossible to find parts. JMO I would give it out to a Contractor. Everybody chose to live on a private road, Now it's time to pay the the piper as we pay taxes for this service. Good Luck.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

FredG said:


> Everybody chose to live on a private road, Now it's time to pay the the piper as we pay taxes for this service. Good Luck.


Exactly.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> Well,I was trying to be nice, and helpful. That's why I wanted the popcorn emoji.
> He's from California, I was giving him the benefit of the doubt.
> I have to admit, that even though I have friends there, when I hear someone is from there, my first thoughts are Berkeley and San Francisco and illegals and socialists. And people who are generally out of touch with reality.
> And even though I have those thoughts, I still would like to help.


I don't care where he lives, or what his political side is, I just get bent when I see people asking for freebies or handouts. I've had several small businesses, and while I'm by no means rich, I'm "okay". And nobody's ever given me s***. No grant money, no hand-me-down equipment, nothing. I've worked, and scraped to save money for investments for my businesses, and in the long run they paid off through perseverance and hard work. No "Go fund me pages" here, and I don't have much patience for people asking for them either.

As Fred stated, if they were able to buy land and build houses in a private community that doesn't have city/county/state plowing services, they should have made contingencies to accommodate for that, regardless of if a few people are holding out or not.

I don't mean to sound cold-hearted either though. If I lived close to them I might have volunteered to plow them for free for a season if they told me that they were using the money they were saving for my plowing services to buy equipment for the following year, or making some other plans to take care of themselves. But to just come on here and ask for "donations" of a plow truck??? Sorry, I've got nothing for ya.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.auctionsinternational.c...oo-mg200-articulated-4wd-wheel-loader-82244OP, If your going to maintain your own road Plowsite could still be a place for you to get advice. No the donation thing did not go over well. Most have spent $200K on snow and ice equipment not to mention repairs and a shop to keep things moving.https://buffalo.craigslist.org/hvo/d/4x4-sicard-snowmaster-snow/6472638408.html

Your hours involved are brutalized including holidays to make sure roads are clear for emergency equipment and for the general public to be safe and we pay rather high liabilities for damage and more important injury for a slip and fall.

Furthermore you should not wait until you have 4' of snow on the ground you should be plowing every 2'' with the storm. With 4' of snow on the road would be considered emergency service and would require a airport snowblower or at the very least a decent size wheel loader.

I would suggest someone on the HOA board be educated on snow and ice and have a plan for snow removal. We have members here that are not in the business and been members here and have bought equipment with help from other members finding them what they need to plow large area's.

Don't run off because you did not hear what you wanted to. You are in good company with the members of plowsite. We like to joke around but overall everybody is here to help if your willing to take the advice.

2 - 3 miles of road is a piece of cake for a legit snow removal company this is not a huge deal and may even be surprised of the amount of money that a honest Contractor would charge to keep your road free of snow. Here are some links on equipment that may help you out.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

If I lived in this HOA I would be buying the equipment and you would be paying me to clear the snow. To help offset investment I'd try to pick up some of the driveways and then build off that route to surrounding areas.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder how many deadbeats just refused to pay because their rights of ingress and degress weren't fulfilled by an HOA board that seems a little incompetent at their budgeting and duties..


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm thinking I would be putting more budget to snow removal, Grading the road in the summer and watering for dust control would be second on the budget. Those services will not strand you.


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

jonniesmooth said:


> Better link below
> 
> https://rmn.craigslist.org/hvo/d/1991-ford-4-4-plow-truck/6502340587.html


That is a nice plow. Thanks for the link. It's reasonably priced too.


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

JustJeff said:


> This whole thread just strikes me wrong. "Hey, we're broke and need a plow truck. Will one of you donate one to us"???
> 
> It's like being in a bar and having someone ask you to by them a drink. If I wanted to buy you a drink, I'd offer you one. An entire HOA can't afford a single plow truck? Nobody gave me any of my equipment. I had to buy my own and work my ass off to add more.


While I understand asking for help isn't always appealing to most, sometimes in need that's what you do. I myself had several small businesses and saved and bought all my own equipment. However, when I joined this hoa it was clear there was several issues, money being one of the many and they need a lot of help budgeting correctly. I feel like if you don't like the idea of donations because you worked hard for what you have and are offended that someone else is asking for help then don't waste my time or yours responding. And to be clear I asked if there's was anyone willing to donate or sell for cheap. Which is completely ok to do. There are a lot of small communities that have had plows donated to them so it's not like this is unheard of or a horrible thing to ask. Again if you can't offer suggestions pertaining to my question then refrain from answering. I'm only trying to help my community in the ways I know how.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No problem. Then maybe instead of asking for a free truck, maybe you should be asking an accountant to spend some time showing your HOA board and treasurer how to budget their money, and actually have reserves, as 99% of the other HOAs in this country have. But that's okay, I'm out.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Concetta711 said:


> While I understand asking for help isn't always appealing to most, sometimes in need that's what you do. I myself had several small businesses and saved and bought all my own equipment. However, when I joined this hoa it was clear there was several issues, money being one of the many and they need a lot of help budgeting correctly. I feel like if you don't like the idea of donations because you worked hard for what you have and are offended that someone else is asking for help then don't waste my time or yours responding. And to be clear I asked if there's was anyone willing to donate or sell for cheap. Which is completely ok to do. There are a lot of small communities that have had plows donated to them so it's not like this is unheard of or a horrible thing to ask. Again if you can't offer suggestions pertaining to my question then refrain from answering. I'm only trying to help my community in the ways I know how.


In my world unless your disabled or a serious illness etc you have to earn your own money. The Members here have donated plenty for the right cause. And any member will will back me. Furthermore if I chose to live on a non municipality run road I would make sure I could get in and out before I closed on the property. You got neighbors so it's not a isolation thing. JMO.

Coming here with a attitude like most that live on private roads will not help you. Why just respond to the posts you don't like? There has not been much activity to the other good advice above. I think it's rude to ask for a donation when your a able bodied person and not just one of you. This happens all the time uneducated people on snow removal come here and don't here what they want to here and usually get locked by MJD. Good Luck 
.


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ok so I really appreciate all of you that are offering tips and suggestions, the hoa here was founded back in the 60s. It’s a very small middle of no where community. And it’s a horse ranch subdivision, so the whole feel out here was the board trying to keep it midwestern and rustic feel. Hence our dirt roads that are steep and in bad shape. The people who have been running it clearly haven’t made the best choices for what’s best for ho or their association. But there’s a lot of that In the world and being I just bought a house here I wanted to be a part of the community and help where I could. We are now taking measures to get people to pay their dues and have put Liens on thier property once their overdue fees have gotten too large. So we are handling that, with the snow plow, in our guidelines the plow guy is suppose to plow when there is 3” on the ground which he has been doing. The part that broke on plow Was the worm drive. The person in our town that fixed it had to have a part manufactured because he was unable to find it anywhere and was told they do not make it anymore. After getting that fixed the motor went out that moves the plow blade from side to side. So that’s getting fixed now. I am getting the information on What is the truck make/model, what plow make/model. I will post that after I get it. As for contracting out the work there is not many companies that do that around where I live and the ones that do are not really willing to plow our roads cause they are narrow and steep. Also our community is a micro-climate. 10miles down the road will be sunny and nice and we get 2 feet of snow. So for them to come here would be a feat for communicating. Meaning if it dumped snow at 3am someone would have to be awake to check how much cell and call that company to come out here. Another issue in this tiny town is that a lot of people out here are not motivated to work. Which is a great shame. We have a guy who moved here from upstate ny grew up plowing and has offered to plow for us for a low rate. He is doing a great job but can only do what he can with how crappy our equipment is. I will be looking into our municipality sites to see if they will be selling any surplus equipment. I appreciate that suggestion. Thanks again for all of your help everyone!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Concetta711 said:


> Ok so I really appreciate all of you that are offering tips and suggestions, the hoa here was founded back in the 60s. It's a very small middle of no where community. And it's a horse ranch subdivision, so the whole feel out here was the board trying to keep it midwestern and rustic feel. Hence our dirt roads that are steep and in bad shape. The people who have been running it clearly haven't made the best choices for what's best for ho or their association. But there's a lot of that In the world and being I just bought a house here I wanted to be a part of the community and help where I could. We are now taking measures to get people to pay their dues and have put Liens on thier property once their overdue fees have gotten too large. So we are handling that, with the snow plow, in our guidelines the plow guy is suppose to plow when there is 3" on the ground which he has been doing. The part that broke on plow Was the worm drive. The person in our town that fixed it had to have a part manufactured because he was unable to find it anywhere and was told they do not make it anymore. After getting that fixed the motor went out that moves the plow blade from side to side. So that's getting fixed now. I am getting the information on What is the truck make/model, what plow make/model. I will post that after I get it. As for contracting out the work there is not many companies that do that around where I live and the ones that do are not really willing to plow our roads cause they are narrow and steep. Also our community is a micro-climate. 10miles down the road will be sunny and nice and we get 2 feet of snow. So for them to come here would be a feat for communicating. Meaning if it dumped snow at 3am someone would have to be awake to check how much cell and call that company to come out here. Another issue in this tiny town is that a lot of people out here are not motivated to work. Which is a great shame. We have a guy who moved here from upstate ny grew up plowing and has offered to plow for us for a low rate. He is doing a great job but can only do what he can with how crappy our equipment is. I will be looking into our municipality sites to see if they will be selling any surplus equipment. I appreciate that suggestion. Thanks again for all of your help everyone!


Beautiful that's better, Don't go investing without coming here first. I plow plenty of private roads on the lake. It will be okay we will give you the advise you need. get educated here and if it's not a money thing you will be able to educate the board. It may be tough for you guys. 3 miles of private road is a piece of cake with the right equipment.


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

Yikes! So I was responding to the other posts, just not fast enough to post it before you posted yours. And by no means is there an attitude of private roads here. Our community is very humble and not pretentious. This isn’t a rich or even above poverty line area. It’s hard to live in this area being there’s not much for work. Anyway, I’m also having a hard time with those of you who keep saying free truck, I also said or sell for cheap. I stated in the very first post of this wasn’t the right place to reach out to for help sorry to have wasted your time. What this world needs right now is kindness and understanding. Not aggression and judging. Maybe I picked the wrong place to ask for help, but I figured there was professional people in the business who would have good suggestions. By it seems most of you are judging and expecting others to work as hard as you. Which most of us are, however there are times in life you ask for help. I don’t like people taking advantage when they can clearly do for them selves, but there are times where that’s not the case and part of being human is helping others out. Again thanks for all the suggestions. We all clearly got off on the wrong foot. I’m sure you are all really nice people who have helped out others when you can. There’s is a lot of communication lost in typing, if we were to speak on the phone you would probably understand a little better my position out here.


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

FredG said:


> Beautiful that's better, Don't go investing without coming here first. I plow plenty of private roads on the lake. It will be okay we will give you the advise you need. get educated here and if it's not a money thing you will be able to educate the board. It may be tough for you guys. 3 miles of private road is a piece of cake with the right equipment.


Well I appreciate that!! Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

And that’s what I was hoping for too was education on the matter being I have none. And to help the board better understand what needs to be done. I really truly appreciate all help!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Concetta711 said:


> And that's what I was hoping for too was education on the matter being I have none. And to help the board better understand what needs to be done. I really truly appreciate all help!


Take some notes and ask for advise and present it to the board. Get the make and model of the truck you own maybe a serial number. Someone could have the parts you need at a local junk yard, CL, Ebay, other forums etc.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry... This is a 50+ year old HOA.
Something as basic as snow management should not be relegated to donations from strangers this far in.
I'd I had a vehicle to donate I would donate it to a charitable organization for the tax receipt first so maybe I can help you out with your thinking and say call around to these to see if they have something you can buy in your budget. Ie: diabetes, kidney foundations, come to mind.

Then there's this....

https://www.westernalliancebancorpo...ion-bank-home/hoa-loans/how-do-hoa-loans-work

I wish you luck in turning this around but it sounds like a mess of a place to buy into.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm scared to ask, the worm drive gear broke? What is the make of this truck? The red Ford 8000 would be a good truck for your roads.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I've actually been involved in forming HOAs. 
Every one has had maintenance, repairs and replacement built into their budget. 
Sounds like the treasurer is the one who dropped the ball. 
Up the dues and figure how to collect from the deadbeats. Public shaming might be a start.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Randall Ave said:


> I'm scared to ask, the worm drive gear broke? What is the make of this truck? The red Ford 8000 would be a good truck for your roads.


I asked, but didn't hear back.

I'm thinking that worm drive = Walter.

$5K seems light for a budget, but it might be fixable for that.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Concetta711 said:


> Part of the problem too with our budget is there are several people that owe large amounts in very past due homeowner fees. So that has hurt our budget and what we do have is constantly spent in fixing this old plow and our grader and then watering the roads in summer and grading the roads and cleaning them up.


Never heard back with type of truck/what you are trying to fix.

If your budget is limited to the $5K range, and given your snow depth, you may be better off putting a plow on your grader.

If the truck is an old Walter, you might be able to sell it to collectors who want the remaining parts to help your budget out.


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Never heard back with type of truck/what you are trying to fix.
> 
> If your budget is limited to the $5K range, and given your snow depth, you may be better off putting a plow on your grader.
> 
> If the truck is an old Walter, you might be able to sell it to collectors who want the remaining parts to help your budget out.


Hi! Sorry I'm still waiting to hear from our plow guy about that information.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Concetta711 said:


> Hi! Sorry I'm still waiting to hear from our plow guy about that information.


Is the truck close to you where you could post a picture? Are you cleared out? When you get a chance a pic of the road would be good to. Is the road ditched on each side?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol..Just post an addess so Fred can street view it...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Lol..Just post an addess so Fred can street view it...


Man, I'm lazy, Quit offering my services.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> Man, I'm lazy, Quit offering my services.


On google earth or something goofy.. Step out your door and wave I'm looking down on you right now.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> On google earth or something goofy.. Step out your door and wave I'm looking down on you right now.


I just mooned you, How did that big coolo look lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> I just mooned you, How did that big coolo look lol.


I meant for you to wave with your hand....


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

FredG said:


> Is the truck close to you where you could post a picture? Are you cleared out? When you get a chance a pic of the road would be good to. Is the road ditched on each side?


I'm not able to get to the truck today for a picture, I will see if our plow guy can send me one. We are cleared out just some of our roads are very steep and icy and we don't have a rig to spread icy melt. The roads are covered in ice and a little snow, I will see if I can find an picture from before the snow and yes there are ditches on either side of the roads.


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

Concetta711 said:


> I'm not able to get to the truck today for a picture, I will see if our plow guy can send me one. We are cleared out just some of our roads are very steep and icy and we don't have a rig to spread icy melt. The roads are covered in ice and a little snow, I will see if I can find an picture from before the snow and yes there are ditches on either side of the roads.


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

That’s pictures from the other day, I can’t find pictures with out snow on the roads. But if you have google earth the area is greenhorn ranch in Quincy ca. One of the steep roads is called pathfinder trail.


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

Concetta711 said:


> That's pictures from the other day, I can't find pictures with out snow on the roads. But if you have google earth the area is greenhorn ranch in Quincy ca. One of the steep roads is called pathfinder trail.


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

There is some better pictures of the steep part on pathfinder trail.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/13565/item/town-of-wilton-ny-13565-82830

This would work.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/13565/item/town-of-wilton-ny-13565-82830
> 
> This would work.


I think if they had one with a belly blade they could use it to grade the road in the summer also. They could put chains on it if 2wd for the hills.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

FredG said:


> https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/13565/item/town-of-wilton-ny-13565-82830
> 
> This would work.





LapeerLandscape said:


> I think if they had one with a belly blade they could use it to grade the road in the summer also. They could put chains on it if 2wd for the hills.


Which one of you are going to deliver it to CA for them?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Looking at the pictures, With my zero plow truck knowledge, I think a front plow and possibly a wing for the grader they have for the roads would work best.

On the other hand, maybe for their budget they could fix the truck they have, whatever it is.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's a Sterling close to their budget.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/cto/d/2003-state-plow-trucks-low/6486161585.html


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

THose are good options but yea getting it to California would be a feat. I will look into that international auction site. Still waiting for information on our plow, apparently another part broke again. The gear that’s connected to the sector drive. thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Concetta711 said:


> THose are good options but yea getting it to California would be a feat. I will look into that international auction site. Still waiting for information on our plow, apparently another part broke again. The gear that's connected to the sector drive. thanks again for all the suggestions!


You can fly your driver up from Upstate, NY. If that's not financially feasible I would make a move before everybody gets back in the dirt. Some might be willing to get it some of the way home for you.

How long would it take your driver to take a pic of the truck or send you the make of the truck? If it's something that old where they got to retrofit everything that goes wrong it time to send it south.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Concetta711 said:


> THose are good options but yea getting it to California would be a feat. I will look into that international auction site. Still waiting for information on our plow, apparently another part broke again. The gear that's connected to the sector drive. thanks again for all the suggestions!


Sector gear makes it sound like a steering mechanism rather than a drive mechanism issue.


----------



## Concetta711 (Mar 3, 2018)

Yea I was told the blade won’t turn left to right it’s stuck in one position. I guess my plow guy has been busy with his other job and having a hard time getting back to me. Sorry to take so long getting simple information.


----------

